# Help please i am struggling



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

As a late arrival into golf i am full of enthusiasm but seem to be getting it wrong most times on my swing.

I have had 3 lessons and my grip is good, my stance is average as is my posture ( a bit round shouldered )

My problem is sorting out my swing in as much as moving my arms ahead of my body ( chopping action ) but this is getting better as i tend not to chop any more

I tend to dip my head on the downswing and more times than not i slice it.

Not looking for any shortcuts as im sure it takes ages to get right but i seem to struugle to get my swing rotation correct and i have read and seen and had lessons but i still seem to mess up.

Next shot i change something thinking thats the problem and im back to square one.

My main question is how do you know you are practising correctly and not just repeating the same faults over and over again.

Also do the swing trainers help or are they gimmicks ?

Should i go back to 1/2 and 3/4 swings as i can pull them off but full swings seem to go wrong most times.

Help if you can please !!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Got out today for the first 18 of the new season. Had your problem for the first 2 months last year, every time I tried to put some juice behind my swing, zoom, big looping slice. Then I ended up paired up with a old gaffer and he introduced me to the baseball swing. My driver never gets above my right shoulder, and in many cases its below the shoulder. Its a flat trajectory swing, like a hitting a baseball. I still cannot really crank it, seems when I try the old slice comes back. So today I just said to myself, keep the right elbow tucked in and go for 3/4 power. 15 fairways today, and managed to keep the 3 wood in the playing area also. So what am I saying, slow the swing down and try a baseball swing, you'll get all kinds of guys saying this is wrong and crazy, but I like playing from the middle of the fairway, I'm too old to go crawling around in the woods anyway.

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

If you can hit a 3/4 swing, then you shoul be able to hit it full. Are you sure you aren't overswinging? I've seen some people take what they call a 3/4 swing, but in my book, it def. qualifies as a full swing.. I know this question is a bit out there..but the simplest things make all the difference.

65..that baseball swing..I've never heard that one..does it work? I would love to see that..


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Since i started playing golf w/o many lessons when i was little i developed a swing that felt right to me although it failed once i grew older and got taller etc ... 

I have gone through a major swing change which i still am dealing with ..My head dipping and my turn back ..

Head dipping: This is a move where you probably think your getting more power and don't realize its killing your distance till someone tells you. As i worked with my pro i took 1/2 swings or 3/4 swings and worked turning through the ball instead of dipping ...Now if you begin to hook the ball don't worry its an after affect. Because since your turning your body instead of dipping your arms and hands have to adjust and stop over correcting b/c thats wat they had to do in order to hit it straight with your old dipping swing. 

Body Rotation: Its all about turning hips shoulders arms together and shifting your weight. If you have like a gym you work out at they have medicine balls with handles that you can hold ...Get into your setup and try to take the ball back to waist high and turn your hips arms and shoulders like you would in a swing. You can notice any parts not working together b/c it be unbalanced . Your body has to work together taking that much weight back just like it has to work together to keep and organized swing. If you don't have a gym access and big basket of range balls or w/e will work too..Just work on bringing it back and rotating as one and shifting your weight as you turn which will cause you to work together.

practice makes almost perfect in the game of golf heh


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Enter Sandman

I do have pretty frequent experience nowadays with my driver. My ball will fly all over the place and sometimes high enough to kill a bird.

Anyway, what I normally do is to do a shorter backswing. I will bring my club back till my left arm is parallel to the ground. I do this so that i can have more control and avoid moving out of the swing plane during my downswing.

the downswing has to be relax and not executed with brutal force. if your shoulder drop or you cast, it will hit the ground first. It should be a nice relax shoulder-hip turn.

Well, i am sharing what works for me.. You may want to see if this helps.

I cant comment on the head dipping. You know what I mean when you see Natalie Gublis, Paula Creamer and Ocheoa swing.


----------



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

*Getting better*

Well last night and this morning i tried in the garden a few practice swings and i think i have some improvement.

I also got the golf instruction form golfswinger.com and it has helped a bit.

Firstly i got it into my head its a swing and to haul smoothly my swingfrom the body and not move the arms and follow with the body a second later.

The whole thing feels more natural as i can feel the power in the body ready to unwind instead of using the power in my arms.

I also felt the balance and transfer of weight from right foot to left seemed more natural.

The best way i can describe it is like a pendulum falling back under its own weight and swinging past the ball.

Anyway so far i think its starting to come.

I think any newcomers who started badly like me with a moving arms, follow after with body and ending with a chopping action will appreciate this.

Think of the club as a clock pendulum hanging down and to get it to swing back use just your body turn to get the arms and club moving and then at the top of the backswing let the club weight fall back naturally in a swinging motion and foolow through as you transfer the weight from right to left.

Does this sound horribly wrong ??


----------



## Chilidipper (May 15, 2007)

There is no easy fix too anything in golf. That is first and foremost.


I suggest finding a good coach and strictly learn to hit your irons. I would suggest using your left arm and swing strictly with that in the yard. That is if you are right handed. If you are left handed then swing with your right. Train yourself to strengthen up that arm so your right arm doesn't dominate your swing. That can cause a lot of over the top dips and push/slices or power fades. 


Anyway good luck.


----------

